

The Key to Facebook’s Productivity - claywm
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-key-to-facebooks-productivity-1424664618?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_tech

======
edward
From the article: "Facebook Inc.'s 5,000-plus employees generate $1.36 million
each in annual revenue"

